# 489 visa condition 8539



## sadeel13 (Apr 25, 2015)

hello,

I want to know about 489 visa obligations which is regional sponsored visa. I am thinking to apply for this visa. I want to know I have to live in regional area for all four years of my visa or I can live any of two years and work one year full time in any of four years in regional areas to apply for 887 PR visa? Secondly is there any official settlement period for holders of this visa to settle in regional areas or they just have to go in region as they land in Australia? I did not find any information on DIBP website. I am not able to understand the visa is allowed for four years and for 887 PR visa you only have to show 2 years of stay in regional area and one year full time experience to get this visa. This gives me sense that you can stay in other parts like metropolitan cities for one year or two year then move to regional areas to get PR visa 887 in future? 

Could you please help me in understanding of this visa legal obligations.

Regards,
Ahmad


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You will have Condition 8539 imposed on your visa. This says that you must live, work or study in a regional area. If not you would not be complying with you visa conditions. So you can't, say, move to Sydney for 2 years and then move to a regional area for 2 years. You must stay in the regional area for the until you can apply for and have granted your 887 PR.


----------



## sadeel13 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> You will have Condition 8539 imposed on your visa. This says that you must live, work or study in a regional area. If not you would not be complying with you visa conditions. So you can't, say, move to Sydney for 2 years and then move to a regional area for 2 years. You must stay in the regional area for the until you can apply for and have granted your 887 PR.


Its oK I understand that condition. But i want to know that is there any settlement allowance available to new immigrants moving to Australia first time? Suppose two months or three months?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you mean financial support, then no. DIBP assumes people migrating to Australia have the financial means to support themselves. DIBP would allow you to live temporarily outside a regional area when you arrive, but 2-3 months is undoubtedly pushing that flexibility since you're supposed to be finding work and that is much more difficult while living outside the area you're supposed to be working.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

According to the condition there is no settlement allowance.


----------



## suarezm (Apr 28, 2015)

You can live in another postcode regional in other state, different from the state that sponsored you, as soon as you stay in a regional area (489 SS Visa)>?


----------



## aztecsanx (May 7, 2015)

suarezm said:


> You can live in another postcode regional in other state, different from the state that sponsored you, as soon as you stay in a regional area (489 SS Visa)>?


I have the same question.
Can we live in other regional postcode, different from the state that sponsored you, as soon as you stay in a regional area (489 SS Visa)?
It is very hard finding ANY job in Southern Inland NSW.


----------



## suarezm (Apr 28, 2015)

aztecsanx said:


> I have the same question.
> Can we live in other regional postcode, different from the state that sponsored you, as soon as you stay in a regional area (489 SS Visa)?
> It is very hard finding ANY job in Southern Inland NSW.


Please buddies, respond for us in Message Private.

I Kindly accept professional offers from agents..

I would really appreciate your answer, but it is better to send me a MP.

Regards from me and my family.


----------



## bulls_p (May 16, 2015)

*anzsco 142116*

hi frnds, i m new to this forum. wondering if somone help me to find out in better way to apply for aus pr. i m working as a travel agency manager(anzsco code-142116). its been more than 8 years working as a travel agency manager. got ielts 6.5(l-7, r-6.5, w-6.5, s-6.5). i got 60 points. now looking for a better advice that whether 190 is better option or 489?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unless you need the points a 489 visa would give you, the 190 is always a better option. A 190 is a permanent visa vs. a 489 which is a temporary visa that leads to PR if you meet the conditions (live 2 years/work 1 year in a regional area).


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

The occupation of Travel Agency Manager is on the CSOL. Therefore you need to have a sponsor to apply for a visa. Unfortunately the occupation is not being sponsored by any States or Territories at the moment. As the occupation is not on SOL it can't be sponsored for a 489 be family. You will have to look for an employer to sponsor you.


----------



## bulls_p (May 16, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unless you need the points a 489 visa would give you, the 190 is always a better option. A 190 is a permanent visa vs. a 489 which is a temporary visa that leads to PR if you meet the conditions (live 2 years/work 1 year in a regional area).


Thanks a lot maggie.


----------



## bulls_p (May 16, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> The occupation of Travel Agency Manager is on the CSOL. Therefore you need to have a sponsor to apply for a visa. Unfortunately the occupation is not being sponsored by any States or Territories at the moment. As the occupation is not on SOL it can't be sponsored for a 489 be family. You will have to look for an employer to sponsor you.


Well thanks jeremy for ur answer. But i have one concern. What if i apply for 489 sub class?? Even in that case too i need an employer to apply or any regional state can nominate me???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Please read my first posting carefully. The answer is there.


----------

